# Installed my HID's (how-to to inside soon)



## justin-branam (Oct 31, 2008)

*Installed my HID's (how-to with pics inside)*

I just finished installing my HID's. It was an eBay kit i got for $63 shipped, so we'll see how they hold up (kit seen*HERE* at amazon for $120). Brand is Xentec and I got the 5000K bulbs and am glad i did. The install was a breeze and took about an hour. I also pulled my DRL relay for now. If i find out how to make the fogs my DRL's, I'll let everyone know.

*after an hour+ road trip, I'd have to say these HID's are just as nice as my buddy's stock corvette HID's.

MODS: dont know if we have a How-To sticky on this, so feel free to make this one.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Looking good nice and bright.


----------



## justin-branam (Oct 31, 2008)

Here is a step by step install with pictures for the XenTec HID Kit

Step 1: For the driver’s side, remove the intake pipe and coolant tube to access the bulb (if you have large hands you will probably have to remove the entire air box).










Step 1a: For the passenger side, remove the battery holder clip and slide the battery towards the engine to access the bulb (if you have large hands you will probably have to remove disconnect and remove the battery).










Step 2: Remove the original bulbs (you can see the radiator tube moved out of the way).










Step 3: Not really a step, just showing all of the components in the HID kit










Step 4: Drill a 1 inch hole in each of the headlight bulb caps as shown.










Step 4a: Again, not a step, just showing the drilled hole.










Step 5: Use some sand paper to clean up the edges of the hole, so the grommet gets a nice snug fit.










Step 6: Insert the bulb and work the rubber grommet onto the headlight bulb cap. With this step you need to decide if you want to remove the plastic protective case from around the bulb now, or do what I did, and just break it off when you’re ready to install the bulb. I preferred to have the bulb protected as long as I could. If you do remove it now DO NOT TOUC THE BULB. Also, don’t let any grease or oils or anything else get on the bulb.










Step 7: You will then need to drill a 7/32” hole through the headlight bulb cap. This will be for the H11 connector wires. You need to insert them in one at a time and you may need a small flathead to “urge” the watertight seals to go through the hole.


----------



## justin-branam (Oct 31, 2008)

Step 8: When you have both wires run through, pull until the heat-shrinked part goes into the hole. This will help to create a mostly watertight seal.










Step 9: Now you can add the H11 connector to the clips. Make sure you wire them up the correct way. The black wire needs to go to the headlight wire with the white stripe. The red wire goes to the blue stripe. If you do connect them up wrong it won’t hurt anything, the bulbs just won’t light.










Step 10: For the driver’s side, use the included double-sided sticky tape to mount the ballast. I mounted it under the air box tube. There is a nice space that looks like it was meant for the ballast. Be sure to wipe the metal clean first. I also used some rubbing alcohol to help clean any oils off the metal.










Step 10a: For the passenger’s side, use the included double-sided sticky tape to mount the ballast. I mounted it under the battery. Again, there is a nice space that looks like it was meant for the ballast. Clean as stated in the previous step.










Lastly, you can remove the plastic protector from the bulb DO NOT TOUCH THE BULB and insert it into the bulb socket. You will also need to connect the H11 connector at this time. Then put the cap headlight bulb cap back on. I gently pulled the slack out of the bulb wires as I did this so they didn’t get caught in the gap when putting the cap back on. Now just tuck the wires in nicely, replace the battery, air intake tube and radiator tube and enjoy your new lights. 

Note: I removed the relay for the DRL’s to lessen the hours on the HID bulbs. I also increased the delay for the lights to stay on when you unlock the car, to 45 seconds. This will help to prevent them from cutting on and back off before you start the car, which will help reduce wear on the bulbs and ballasts.

Finished Product:


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

wow very nice!!!


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

They Look awesome. Great job and thanks for the install pics. arty:


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for showing us how to do it. :cheers


----------



## kinley (Dec 24, 2008)

*Questions about Xentec HID Kit*

Your HID Xenons Look Great! Excellent Post on the install too. Thank you. A few questions before I order:

Did this kit defeat your hi-beams? Or do they work properly and just stay halogens? I guess you could add another set for H9 on the high beams?

Have you experienced any flicker with the lights on before starting the engine?

Can you describe where the DRL relay is and what it looks like.

Do you know of a seller for Xentec HID Kit for the fog lights? I believe they are 9040 type bulbs. 

Thanks! I can't wait to order and install mine!




justin-branam said:


> I just finished installing my HID's. It was an eBay kit i got for $63 shipped, so we'll see how they hold up (kit seen*HERE* at amazon for $120). Brand is Xentec and I got the 5000K bulbs and am glad i did. The install was a breeze and took about an hour. I also pulled my DRL relay for now. If i find out how to make the fogs my DRL's, I'll let everyone know.
> 
> *after an hour+ road trip, I'd have to say these HID's are just as nice as my buddy's stock corvette HID's.
> 
> MODS: dont know if we have a How-To sticky on this, so feel free to make this one.


----------



## bones (Dec 29, 2008)

Sorry for my dumb newbiness. I'm here to research right now, because in a month or so I'll be buying one.  I swore GTO's came with HIDs like the vettes. Guess I learned something new today. Cool write up btw!


----------



## justin-branam (Oct 31, 2008)

kinley said:


> Your HID Xenons Look Great! Excellent Post on the install too. Thank you. A few questions before I order:
> 
> Did this kit defeat your hi-beams? Or do they work properly and just stay halogens? I guess you could add another set for H9 on the high beams?
> 
> ...


Nope, high beams are a completely seperate bulb. I would not suggest HID's for your highs. HID's take a bit to warm up, so if you were to flash your highs, they would not be bright at all. 

No flicker at all.

The DRL Relay is one of the larger black box type fuses located in the fuse box which is under the hood on the passenger side. it is labled on the diagram on the fuse box cover.

Search ebay for "xentec 9040" and im pretty sure youll find a seller.


----------



## justin-branam (Oct 31, 2008)

bones said:


> Sorry for my dumb newbiness. I'm here to research right now, because in a month or so I'll be buying one.  I swore GTO's came with HIDs like the vettes. Guess I learned something new today. Cool write up btw!



The GTO comes with projector headlights, which on occasion some people confuse for HID's. Don't worry, i thought the same thing when i first saw the new GTO's


----------



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Hid Kits*

Using the DDHTuning kits, you only have to make one 1" dia. hole in the lamp bucket. The second wire is make into one, makes it a little easier, plue the box's are much smaller than what you found on ebay.....DDH also has a much wider selection of products and even has a kit for $40.00 bucks..So far, we have installed them in the 96' Park Ave., 2500HD and the 06' GTO...boy do we love them..Now if I can get a set for Craftman Tractor I will be set..
kicks06
Dallas, Ga.


----------



## PH3N0M (Mar 3, 2009)

any word on how they're holding up? I might have to get some they look great!

This is a great write up and should definitely be a sticky!


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Mine Held Up Well But I Drive 2000 Miles A Year And Never In Rain Or Snow.....if I Can Help It.


----------



## PH3N0M (Mar 3, 2009)

yeah i'll be DD'ing my car for sure!


----------



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Hids*

Using the kits from DDHtuning.com for $59.95, you only have to drill the one large hole in the plastic cover at the rear of each light assy. This makes a very nice installation, and they carra a lifetime warranty...Using the 5000K system the ballast are much smaller also:
Installation is very simple and similar to the Ebay stuff..just less work:
kicks06
Dallas, Gaarty:


----------



## justin-branam (Oct 31, 2008)

kicks06 said:


> Using the kits from DDHtuning.com for $59.95, you only have to drill the one large hole in the plastic cover at the rear of each light assy. This makes a very nice installation, and they carra a lifetime warranty...Using the 5000K system the ballast are much smaller also:
> Installation is very simple and similar to the Ebay stuff..just less work:
> kicks06
> Dallas, Gaarty:


I think you mean DDMtuning.com I looked for DDH and thats what got returned. 

The kit i bought is doing okay. I did have to send in one ballast because it wasnt working right. they sent me a new one with no questions, and it is running strong.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

:agree
I ordered my second set from them for almost half of what I paid for the GTO HID's. I orderd the slim ballast with 8000k lamps for my Accord and they look awesome. Just a whitish blue light with good visability. Very happy with them.


----------



## Copasetic (Oct 20, 2008)

Ordered 8000k Xentecs. Can't wait til they get here and I get to put 'em in.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice - show some pics when they are in. I need to take some myself on a nice Spring evening.


----------



## Copasetic (Oct 20, 2008)

My kit didn't come with the grommets shown in step 6, any recommendations on what I could buy and use as a substitute?


----------



## Copasetic (Oct 20, 2008)

Well, looks like it didn't come with grommets because I accidentally ordered HB4 lights, not H11 because I'm brilliant like that. The company is being a good sport about it though, they said if they'll swap lights with me by mail if I just pay postage for sending just the lights back. So to be continued on probably Wednesday.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

That's cool. Those grommets are very important.
Keep us posted.


----------



## Copasetic (Oct 20, 2008)

Alright, got the kit installed and working. Looks like they HIDs they sent me were 6000K instead of 8 but oh well. Pics to follow.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

They'll be brighter and whiter with a hint of blue. You'll be happy with them.


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> They'll be brighter and whiter with a hint of blue. You'll be happy with them.


AWWW that would look pretty lol


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

As far as that kit umm yeah.....
One small issue is how you have to wire it. So you have to two holes with one that can leak/let in moisture.

I want to say some other stuff but I will withhold it......

Also to the OP HTH did you get your hands in there????????

Oh... One hole power in and power out.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Hoowah! Just finished installing 8000 HID's. The instructions were invaluable especially when you stated which wires (red and black) goes where. Thanks again. I ordered 6000 and got 8000. Oh well, they look great. I can hardly wait for my trip home this evening. I anticipate great vision. Now to mow the yard. Every day has its ups and downs.
Thanks again.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

I had some one one come in for an HID repair, I was able to turn they guy and got him to upgrade to my kit.

Anyway Here is a tear down of his old kit.
Hid Tear down


















































5$ Pay-Pal for the first person to circle the component that failed


----------



## GTO_06 (Sep 12, 2009)

justin-branam said:


> I just finished installing my HID's. It was an eBay kit i got for $63 shipped, so we'll see how they hold up (kit seen*HERE* at amazon for $120). Brand is Xentec and I got the 5000K bulbs and am glad i did. The install was a breeze and took about an hour. I also pulled my DRL relay for now. If i find out how to make the fogs my DRL's, I'll let everyone know.
> 
> *after an hour+ road trip, I'd have to say these HID's are just as nice as my buddy's stock corvette HID's.
> 
> MODS: dont know if we have a How-To sticky on this, so feel free to make this one.


i been buy that brad from ebay off a ebay seller from cali and ive had them in the max for like 3 years and no probs at all just got headlights and fogs for the goat 2 arty:


----------



## GTO_06 (Sep 12, 2009)

kinley said:


> Your HID Xenons Look Great! Excellent Post on the install too. Thank you. A few questions before I order:
> 
> Did this kit defeat your hi-beams? Or do they work properly and just stay halogens? I guess you could add another set for H9 on the high beams?
> 
> ...


yes Xentec sells the fog the bulb type is H10


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

User:CMVR6
He bought my kit and just got them insatlled Looks great!!!


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Gutsy folk! I have always heard that yellow light does better in fog than white or ultra-white. I would be interested in the experiences people have had with the HID fogs in real fog.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> Gutsy folk! I have always heard that yellow light does better in fog than white or ultra-white. I would be interested in the experiences people have had with the HID fogs in real fog.


3000k HID's (Yellow) Is the best HANDS down for cutting through Fog/snow, That I can can gurantee with my soul


----------



## Noob1986 (Jan 9, 2010)

Thank you! Your DIY with step by step pictures, was a tremendous help. Im pretty confident i can tackle this project by myself. Now i just have to wait for the rain to pass :cheers


----------



## radu_rd2 (Sep 22, 2009)

^ What he said! I just installed 5000k HIDs (ddm slim ballasts), can't wait for the sun to go down! Thanks a lot!


----------



## 05GTOguy (Apr 13, 2009)

radu_rd2 said:


> ^ What he said! I just installed 5000k HIDs (ddm slim ballasts), can't wait for the sun to go down! Thanks a lot!


Did you order the 35watt or the 55 watt??


----------



## Jonbones (Apr 7, 2010)

subscribed for later reference


----------



## justin-branam (Oct 31, 2008)

05GTOguy said:


> Did you order the 35watt or the 55 watt??


i'm pretty sure mine were the 35 watt, and i find them more than bright enough. if they arent i just pop on the high beams which will pretty much blind anyone within a 1/4 mile of my car


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

any radio static?


----------



## freeze916 (May 3, 2010)

I know I'm a little late to the party, but I just installed the kit from OP's post and wanted to share my experiences. I ordered the Xentecs from the Amazon link, and got them pretty quick. Well, they were pretty complete, with the exception of the rubber grommets to seal the hole. I made due and created my own, no big deal. Well, the sun went down and I went for a ride. I am not too impressed. The color is different, but not really brighter. Looks like I just put a color tint on the lenses or something. My low beams still suck, same as with the old bulbs, can't see a damn thing with them on. I feel disappointed with this, I was hoping for a night and day difference. I'm sure some kits are better than others, they obviously have somewhat loose quality control, as the left out my grommets. Glad your kit works great, guess I got a bum one. Pulled the DRL relay too help save on hours of use. Any recommendations, did I do something wrong?


----------



## 700Rocket (Mar 29, 2008)

freeze916 said:


> I know I'm a little late to the party, but I just installed the kit from OP's post and wanted to share my experiences. I ordered the Xentecs from the Amazon link, and got them pretty quick. Well, they were pretty complete, with the exception of the rubber grommets to seal the hole. I made due and created my own, no big deal. Well, the sun went down and I went for a ride. I am not too impressed. The color is different, but not really brighter. Looks like I just put a color tint on the lenses or something. My low beams still suck, same as with the old bulbs, can't see a damn thing with them on. I feel disappointed with this, I was hoping for a night and day difference. I'm sure some kits are better than others, they obviously have somewhat loose quality control, as the left out my grommets. Glad your kit works great, guess I got a bum one. Pulled the DRL relay too help save on hours of use. Any recommendations, did I do something wrong?





What temp bulbs did you purchase ?(6K, 10K? and what wattage 35W or 55 wat?)


This kit looks to be the same as mine,

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/NSSC-6000K-H11-Xenon-Conversion/dp/B00338CDOC/ref=sr_1_19?ie=UTF8&s=automotive&qid=1279292591&sr=8-19[/ame]


----------



## freeze916 (May 3, 2010)

I ordered the 6k 35 watt kit. Don't get me wrong, they work ok, I was just expecting them to throw more light than the stock bulbs, not just a different color. I have had halogen Silverstars that were brighter than these.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

There is a big differance between stock bulbs and HID's. You may have a crappy kit.


----------



## 700Rocket (Mar 29, 2008)

GM4life said:


> There is a big differance between stock bulbs and HID's. You may have a crappy kit.


I agree, my HID's in low beam give a lot more light that the factory bulbs. I also have Silverstars in my fogs, they do the job too. 

I think you have something wrong with your kit if they look the same as stock.


----------



## cesjr02 (Oct 26, 2010)

I can vouch for the Xentecs (35w/6000k). A buddy of mine gave me **** because I bought a "40 dollar kit on ebay" and not the 200 he spent on his HID's!

Funny enough my Xentecs were certainly brighter and seemed better constructed than his. I'd also recommend getting a wiring harness to draw power straight from the battery if you experience any flicker.

I installed mine on my Monte Carlo but I'll soon get the same kit for my GTO.


----------



## X-Ravin (Oct 6, 2010)

My Xentec kit sucked. They forgot the adapters to connect to the H11 harness and both ballasts flickered horribly between orange and white. Hoping for better results with my DDM slim ballasts, they are sweet looking to say the least. $40 kits are hit and miss though.


----------



## cesjr02 (Oct 26, 2010)

HID flicker is almost always caused by not enough voltage. HID's need a consistent 12 volts to work properly and chances are you're not getting a full 12 volts from the car's wiring harness. 

You can purchase an HID harness that will draw power right from the battery. I got mine off ebay for 10 dollars. (The more expensive HID kits will usually include this harness.)


----------



## X-Ravin (Oct 6, 2010)

cesjr02 said:


> HID flicker is almost always caused by not enough voltage. HID's need a consistent 12 volts to work properly and chances are you're not getting a full 12 volts from the car's wiring harness.
> 
> You can purchase an HID harness that will draw power right from the battery. I got mine off ebay for 10 dollars. (The more expensive HID kits will usually include this harness.)


In some cases yes. In my case no. They flickered even on a 13.8V bench supply (which could source over 10 amps). My DDM ballasts work great, I also got a replacement set of ballasts for the Xentec kit and they work fine.


----------



## DR3DD (Aug 12, 2014)

Is this kit completely plug and play? I'm very interested in upgrading to HID's, but I don't want to mess with any wiring or anything like that.


----------



## RPOZ4Z (Jan 13, 2015)

FYI everybody... Factory HID's are 4300K...
they are 4300K because that is the brightest HID you can get.. anything higher in color temp is less lumens and they start to get blue, as you go higher in color temperature they go from blue to purple .. your Lumens also get lower the higher you go in color temperature.. 
keep that in mind when you guys are ordering those 6000K HID kits... :smash:


----------

